# Probleme mit Umlauten im FF - nur dieses Forum

## forrestfunk81

Hallo,

seit ein paar Wochen hab ich Probleme mit der Darstellung von Umlauten im Firefox, aber nur in diesem Forum. Egal ob ich angemeldet bin oder nicht. Firefox stellt Umlaute auf anderen Webseiten richtig dar. Und andere Browser, wie z.B. Opera stellen die Umlaute in diesem Forum richtig dar.

In den FF Einstellungen hab ich unter Default Character Encoding: Western (ISO-8859-1)

Hier mal ein Screenshot, in dem man die falsche Darstellung von Umlauten in diesem Forum durch FF, die richtige Darstellung durch Opera sieht und die richtige Darstellung der Umlaute durch FF auf Heise.de

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß

----------

## UTgamer

Ich habe dieses Problem manchmal wenn ich die Seite länger offen lasse ohne eine Aktion und in anderen Tabs weiter surfe. Komme ich irgendwann später zurück zu diesem Tab und aktuallisiere habe ich den Fehler auch.

Das einzige Gegenmittel das ich habe ist dieses Tab dann zu schließen um es in einem neuen zu öffnen.

Dann ist dieser Fehler weg. Aber auch nur in diesem Forum.

Es passiert ebenfalls wenn ich ein längeres Posting verfassen will und von irgendwo noch Daten hinzufügen möchte welche ich erst noch suchen muß, denke der Zeitfaktor liegt so bei 20 - 30 Minuten beim posten.

Meine Standarteinstellungen wegen des Eurozeichens ist Western (ISO-8859-15)

Achso noch hinzuzufügen, verwende Seamonkey.

----------

## jkoerner

Die Codierung dieser Seite steht nicht im header drin. Darum nimmt der Browser seine Grundeinstellung für nicht codierte Seiten.

Ich hab' den Sourcecode mal gespeichert, den Quelltext bearbeitet und mir das Ergebnis in demselben Browser angesehen - klappt.

```
content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"
```

wäre eine Problemlösung dieser Seite.

Opera hat keine Probleme, Dillo schon und kommt nur mit den o.a. Änderungen zu richtiger Darstellung.

Meine Standardeinstellung ist UTF-8

----------

## _eckobar_

hab mir schon gedacht, dass ich der einzige bin mit diesem problem. *gg*

----------

## UTgamer

Offtopic:

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Meine Standardeinstellung ist UTF-8

 

Das kann ich nicht unkommentiert lassen. 

Standard ist englisch. In Deutschland wird geschrieben wie gesprochen.

Es wird mit T gesprochen und nicht mit d daher wird es auf korrektem deutsch auch mit t geschrieben:

http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/ , deine Schreibweise ist denglisch.   :Razz: 

Gruß und das Offtopicende.   :Laughing: 

----------

## obrut<-

[offtopic]

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Standart

auf der duden-seite ist das wort "standart" überhaupt nicht zu finden (im gegensatz zu "standard"). 

btw: lies dir die von dir verlinkte seit mal genau durch und du wirst sehen, dass dort nirgends die rede davon ist, dass "standart" etwas mit "standard", egal ob englisch oder deutsch zu tun hat! außerdem heißt es immer noch "standardisierung.

[/offtopic]

----------

## apraxas

Das Problem habe ich mit dem Forum auch von Zeit zu Zeit. Allerdings lässt sich unter Ansicht, ja auch die Zeichenkodierung ändern ...

Lösung wäre wohl jeden Post durchzugehen, durch iconv zu jagen und so das Forum auf UTF-8 umzustellen und danach nur noch UTF-8 auszuliefern.  :Smile: 

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es wird mit T gesprochen und nicht mit d daher wird es auf korrektem deutsch auch mit t geschrieben:
> 
> http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/ , deine Schreibweise ist denglisch.  
> ...

 

öhm hast du den Link eigentlich gelesen?

Ansonsten ist Standart eine Art zu stehen... und Standard eine verbindliche Richtlinie. (btw. hier spricht man es mit d aus ^^)

----------

## UTgamer

Ich bin auch in Spieleforen registriert wo überwiegend Windowsnutzer posten, wenn ich lokal im Browser auf UTF8 umstelle kriege ich dort schimpfe.

Könnte es evtl. auch damit zusammen hängen das alle Mozillabrowser (fast) immer alle Seiten falsch auf der Festplatte abspeichern?

Speichere ich Seiten auf die Festplatte ab, habe ich fast durchgehend den Fehler das immer UTF8 abgespeichert wird, ich aber kein UTF8 Dateisystem besitze. Jedesmal muß ich immer die Umlaute korrigieren. Kann man das Firefox und Kollegen auch abschalten? Oder ist es gar der gleiche Fehler?

[Offtopic]

Ihr habt mich mit Standard <> Standart ja nun schweren Herzens überzeugt, aber die Aussprache mit D am Ende ist ein Zungenbrecher, kaum auszusprechen. Außerdem ist der engl. Standard ebenfalls eine Kunstform für Stand der Dinge oder Stand der Art ((Leben-) Form). So falsch ist es nicht es mit t zu sprechen und schreiben.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Das könnte auch an der Variable G_FILENAME_ENCODING liegen. Hast du schonmal ausprobiert, ob FF oder SM die Webseiten immer noch in UTF-8 abspeichert, wenn du seamonkey/firefox wie folgt startest:

```
export G_FILENAME_ENCODING=ISO-8859-15

seamonkey
```

  :Question: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Das könnte auch an der Variable G_FILENAME_ENCODING liegen. Hast du schonmal ausprobiert, ob FF oder SM die Webseiten immer noch in UTF-8 abspeichert, wenn du seamonkey/firefox wie folgt startest:
> 
> ```
> export G_FILENAME_ENCODING=ISO-8859-15
> 
> ...

 

Habe es umgehend getestet,   :Cool:   ein jahrelanges Nerven hat ein Ende. Danke.

[Edit]

Da fällt mir ein, der Browsercache liegt ja auch auf Dateisystemen, könnte es nicht sein, das alle hier mit Umlautfehlern, dies dem Nicht-UTF8 Cache zu verdanken haben?

BTW:

Ich kann nicht umstellen, da meine Druckertreiber sonst nicht mehr funktionieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

G_FILENAME_ENCODING ist soweit ich weiß eine GTK2 Variable. Du kannst damit also bei (fast) jedem GTK2-Programm den Zeichensatz für Dateinamen bestimmen (eine mir bekannte Ausahme davon bildet beispielsweise leider xchat). Ein guter Platz für die Variable wäre z.B. /etc/env.d/99myownstuff.

----------

## UTgamer

Eingebaut und für unerfahrenere Mitleser auch direkt ein env-update durchgeführt.   :Wink: 

----------

